# WinCC Flex und Kaspersky



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen allerseits.
Es nervt mich schon seit ewigkeiten, deshalb stelle ich die frage jetzt mal ein: seit ich kaspersky als virenscanner habe, kriege ich, sobald ich meinen rechner hochfahre, exakt alle 60 sekunden von der programmkontrolle "keylogger fwkbdrtm" gemeldet. Google hat mir insofern geholfen, dass das irgendwas mit winCC flex zu tun haben muss.... wozu brauch ich das? hat irgendjemand da ähnliche erfahrungen? wie kann ich das abschalten? wieso fängt das schon beim hochfahren des rechners an obwohl flex nicht geöffnet ist? hilfe! es nervt!!!!!


----------



## egger (8 Dezember 2008)

warum dieser Hinweis kommt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber WinCC flex ist immer im Hintergrund bereits gestartet, schau mal in die Tray nennt sich glaub ich SmartStart. Das soll den eigentlichen Start beschleunigen.
Ich hab das bei mir deaktiviert, kostet unnötig Zeit beim Hochfahren.


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Erstmal danke für den hinweis! Aber smartstart habe ich schon lange deaktiviert, mit hilfe der tuneup utilities. deshalb finde ich das sehr erstaunlich, dass kaspersky trotzdem rummeckert. muss ich da noch irgendwo was abstellen?


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

bei mir läuft auch noch der winccflex-sql-dienst ...


----------



## egger (8 Dezember 2008)

wenn SmartStart abgeschaltet ist fällt mir auch nichts ein, das war halt nur der erste Gedanke.
Hab noch nie eine Meldung diesbezüglich von meinem Virenscanner bekommen (Norton).


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bei mir läuft auch noch der winccflex-sql-dienst ...


 
nein, auch deaktiviert.


----------



## johnij (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bei mir läuft auch noch der winccflex-sql-dienst ...


 

Das ist der Sinn der Sache.....


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

also nochmal: wenn ich im autostart alles deaktiviert habe, warum macht sch.... s..... dann auf meiner festplatte was es will?????? wie kann ich das abschalten?


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> also nochmal: wenn ich im autostart alles deaktiviert habe, warum macht sch.... s..... dann auf meiner festplatte was es will?????? wie kann ich das abschalten?



winCCflex deinstallieren?! 

kannste dem kasper nich sagen, das die datei i.O. is?


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2008)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx

Damit siehst du vielleicht mehr.


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> winCCflex deinstallieren?!
> 
> kannste dem kasper nich sagen, das die datei i.O. is?


 
wäre mein chef gegen.... ich allerdings dafür.....
eigentlich ist der kasper ziemlich schlau, er wollte mich flex gar nicht erst installieren lassen.... aber ihm sagen, dass die datei okay ist, das will er nicht.


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx
> 
> Damit siehst du vielleicht mehr.


 
Also das hat mir nur insofern geholfen, als dass ich weiß, dass im autostart auch noch der alm und ein siemens trace server mitmischen..... :evil:

aber wozu brauch man diese f.....sys??????? laut siemens-forum läuft flex ohne die nicht. sie soll sich aber bitte nicht mit jedem computerstart aktivieren!


----------



## SPSKILLER (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

schau dir mal nach nem Neustart deine aktivierten Dienste an. (Computerverwaltung..)
Evtl. findest du dort den Übeltäter und kannst die Startart auf manuell ändern...

Gruß Micha


----------



## Klaus.Ka (8 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Erstmal danke für den hinweis! Aber smartstart habe ich schon lange deaktiviert, mit hilfe der tuneup utilities. deshalb finde ich das sehr erstaunlich, dass kaspersky trotzdem rummeckert. muss ich da noch irgendwo was abstellen?


 
dann füge es zu den ausnahmen oder vertrauenswürdige zone hinzu...


----------



## jabba (8 Dezember 2008)

Ich hab noch den 7.0 Kasper und der läuft mit Flex 2005-2008 ohne Probleme, hast Du den ganz neuen drauf ?


----------



## Gecht (8 Dezember 2008)

Ist bei mir auch der Fall, ich ignoriere das ganze...

Übrigens: Die Meldung kommt auch bei HMI-PCs mit Flex-Runtime und Kaspersky,
kommt sehr gut beim Kunden an kann ich euch sagen!


----------



## Klaus.Ka (8 Dezember 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den 7.0 Kasper und der läuft mit Flex 2005-2008 ohne Probleme, hast Du den ganz neuen drauf ?


 
ja hab die 2009 version drauf, ist aber keine versionsgeschichte sondern eine einfache konfiguration.



Gecht schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch der Fall, ich ignoriere das ganze...
> 
> Übrigens: Die Meldung kommt auch bei HMI-PCs mit Flex-Runtime und Kaspersky,
> kommt sehr gut beim Kunden an kann ich euch sagen!


 
warum stellst du die meldung dann nicht ab?


----------

